# 66 outside rear view mirror location



## Evileye (Apr 11, 2016)

I am finishing my 66 convertible.

removed the remote mirror and welded the holes. I am installing 2 new replacement mirrors. non remote right and left.

anyone have the correct location for the holes for the mirrors. so the vent window will open properly. any pictures and dimensions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Terry


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

These may help? 
DS Factory location;
Can't help with PS since duel mirrors weren't avail;
However I have seen several set in about the same location, just not sure it was a good line of sight.


----------



## brad900 (Mar 1, 2016)

My 67 came with the standard mirror on it with the hole for the remote already punched out so the mirror goes in the same place. The 1st pic is from my car, the other is from a door for sale I found online


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Correct the '66-'67 OE doors had the RM hole provision,
So no reason to repair holes if using factory mirrors, as either style will mount same location and/or cover the holes. 
This way while on the line either mirror could be installed based on build sheet selection.
Even the new re-pro doors have the holes punched.


----------



## Evileye (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks:

That really helps. We will be finishing all the jam painting tomorrow. Then later this week hanging the doors and fenders for final fit.

The pictures and info helps alot.

Thanks everyone.

Terry


----------

